# We need your opinions



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Wouldn't work up here in AK.

Best to make it look bright and white.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

It should go.


----------



## hyper (Feb 18, 2007)

I vote go as well. Feels very dated.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Say bye bye:yes:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I agree, it should go. Looks dated.
Need to inject something fresh.

The effort will be worth it.
A really nice paint job, going neutral to appeal to most people?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Dissention vote: .... Keep it...













J/K :jester:


----------



## Boatnuts (Feb 18, 2007)

We have decided to adequately prep the paper (sanding the seams) so we can paper over it with a nice neutral paper.

Thanks for all your comments and suggestions.


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

The last thing I want to do is buy a house in which I'll have to remove wallpaper. It really is a turn off, especially if there is a lot of it.

It should go, and you should paint, not new wallpaper. IMHO


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

If you want to change the look remove the paper. Problem may be is that the paper was installed with no prep to the walls and will be impossible to remove. Installing another layer on top will compound the problem. This would be someting I would not want to buy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

*house flipper here*

I flip houses and all I can say is most of my buyers would puke if they saw that wall paper in any home.... For god sakes remove it! For your own good. You werent seriouly thinking that was a nice look were you?
No cut intended but take it from me, a man who has never had a property last more than 8 days on the market, TAKE IT DOWN NOW!
Trust me I defy all odds.... follow me on this one......


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

*Atlantic failure*

Atlantic you are wise in many issues on this website, but style you have lost it if you want that wallpaper to stay. For once I am eons ahead of you. And im not speaking for my taste but the taste of thousands ive dealt with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

*Wallpaper removal*

Removal of wallpaper comes in two ways. Slow and slow. some of it peals off slow and the rest steams off slow. Either way the tools to do it cost under $60. Follow the directions youll be fine.
If you want a real detailed expert opinion, then ask me and Ill direct you to a website. its free expert advice. NO CHARGE NO CATCHES!
I understand the dilema of the up and coming business person needing answers to their problem. Im glad to honestly help any wallpaper questions. Im well past the best in this field. Ask away! 
PS dont expect a normal answer, as fast and good many times doesnt make sense to the average person in society.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

I also vote to take it down and just repaint. Its hard to get 2 people to decide on a wall paper and is a turn off for most new buyers. 
*Nailfun *I find your post very rude and a total lack of respect. We are here to help people get on the right track and help out with there ideas and explain how to do things that are relevant. Being rude doesn't cut it with me at all and I think you should apologies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

*im baffled*

My bluntness is honesty and nothing more. take it for nothing more. I would hope more people would face truths these days. 
And not to be rude but painting over wallpaper has bad happenings. Most of the time the wallpaper peels up at the seems, as well as at the top of the base board and where the paper meets the ceiling. If is doesnt happen the day you paint it, it will happen a month or two later, which shows a total lack of experience on your part to advise anyone to paint over wallpaper. And not to mention the potential bubbles in the wallpaper when the paper gets wet. Sometimes you get lucky and it contracts as it drys, and other times you are left with big bubbles in the wallpaper, and YOURE SCREWED! Get out your CHECKBOOK!
Based on experience of course. Buy the darn $50 steamer. Email me and Ill tell you how to do it. THE PAPER HAS TO GO IF YOU WANT TO SELL!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

nailfun said:


> Atlantic you are wise in many issues on this website, but style you have lost it if you want that wallpaper to stay. For once I am eons ahead of you. And im not speaking for my taste but the taste of thousands ive dealt with.


Umm...read my post again....and see the last line on it that reads:
J/K :jester: 
Translation: (Just kidding - Joker icon) = I WAS JUST KIDDING....:icon_rolleyes: 

Nailfun, that misunderstanding doesn't bother me at all.


However, I've got to say this:

I'm with Darylh on his last post on this thread....Nailffun, you need to be more discrete, a little more modest, a little nicer, and less harsh and demeaning in your posts towards people's questions. I'm surprised at what you wrote in your post and how you wrote it. 

This isn't a forum for openly criticizing people's properties, choices & decorative ideas as if it were 'American Idle' .... and you are NOT Simon Cowell....Tho you seem to like to 'come off' as such, and label it as 'just being honest'...

As stated earlier in this post...misunderstandings happen.
But, my concern is about how you treat the people that come on this forum for help. Bluttness doesn't help anyone who is simply asking for help or suggestions. There is a nicer and more respectful way to offer your opinions without denegrading people, their homes or their choices ....

That last sentence is a strong suggestion that has nothing to do with DIY - It's simply about how to treat people decently...That too, is a key aspect about this forum ....

So, could you please tone-it down a little? Thanks -

- My 2 cents -


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

"Nailfun" I don't paint Wallpaper, I never have recomended it to anyone. Just a little tack in how one exspesses onself so it doesnt sound rude but a suggestion.


----------



## Boatnuts (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the frank (and sometimes blunt) words of advice........we asked for honest opinions and received them.:thumbsup::laughing:

So we have finally decided to take your advice and remove the paper.

We are looking at the Wagner 905 Power Steamer due to it's versitlity for other uses (*http://tinyurl.com/yrezft*).....does anyone have any experience with this unit?


----------



## neophyte (Feb 21, 2007)

*ouch!*

You guys DO get carried away. I vote to remove, one consideration nobody has mentioned, is this stuff vinyl or vinyl coated.........it probably is and that means that the only way to change it is to take down. I sell real estate and I agree that it can turn people off, but PLEASE do not paint everything white! That turns my clients off more than you know. Pick a nice soft neutral....Benjamin Moore has some great ones.....Tapestry Beige was one that looked great with white woodwork. Also saw "desert tan" and everyone going through loved it. You're on the right track........good luck. Best advice from a RE agent is to remove clutter, a number one turn off. Looks like nice house.:thumbsup:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

good for you, you are removing it.

I totally agree with neophyte's opinion.

BM's summer harvest colour looks really great. I have that in my entrance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

*blunt*

yes I am blunt but honest. i want it that way. complete honesty. any less would be hiding from myself and doing the public an injustice. maybe thats why im married 22 years and most of you divorce in 1 year. try being honest for a change, youve all gotton to practiced at masking the truth. 
Speaking of the truth, it takes about 20 minutes to heat up the wallpaper stripper. It starts steaming out the end when its ready. put the steamer on the wall for 12 seconds.Any more may damage the sheetrock face or melt the paint under the wallpaper. Knick a corner of the paper with a razor knife. The trick is to keep the the steamer moving every 12 seconds and you or your friend peel as you go. Its messy but keep at it. if the wallpaper splits leaving a brown paper left on the wall, spray it down with hot water and a garden sprayer after steaming. wet that bad boy down good and kill the power before so you dontzap yourself hitting an electrical outlet with water. And wear safety glasses. 
I realize this is lengthly and tons of work. But be thinking of the fool that decided to put the wallpaper there in the first place without a primer. You will grow to hate that person over time. 
Hopefully they primed the area and youll be a happy camper, with an easy paper removal.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*nailfun*

.....................you sound really angry...................:yes: 
I hope it's not because you have been married 22 years?
While most of us are happily divorced? :jester:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

*not angry*

over the years ive gotton so sharp i get blunt. what is the basic truth to me is an insult to you. my wife of 22 years and i enjoy each other so much, its truely special. no fears, just tell the truth. i truely am many levels past the average person in the relationship field. i wish all of you the best in your relationship endevors.


----------



## depriate4repair (Feb 12, 2007)

it definatly needs to go. sorry just a female point of view but the wall paper feels old school. its way too leave it to beaverish. i know when i am looking at houses the house has to feel freash and young and to be nice about it uhm well that dont. i love the stairwell or what i can se of it. the house looks large and nice but yeah you so need to ditch that wall paper!


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Glad to see it go and the BJ paints are awesome! :thumbsup:

When you remove the paper, if the top come off the base, use a 25/75 white vinegar/water in a squirt bottle to soften the wall paper glue.

Good luck,

Rip


----------



## neophyte (Feb 21, 2007)

Nailfun..............dude........get some anger management help, and vent on a different thread. We're supposed to discuss DIY here, not angst.


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Glad you chose to remove the paper! Nailfun, since you express your emotions, feelings and thoughts openly and enjoy bluntness, I know of a forum where that behavior is acceptable, PM me for details. You'll enjoy it.

Oh and Nailfun..... 







http://uploader.ws/upload/200702/disrespect.gif


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

*lets game a bit*

I am an expert in my field. I have made millions were most fail. I come here to chuckle at the lower game, as well as bow to the few sharp people out there who might surpass me in ten years or so. I love the game, and the game loves you. Beware Im well past you.


----------



## depriate4repair (Feb 12, 2007)

Can i get that form name...


----------



## Boatnuts (Feb 18, 2007)

I am now sorry I posted my question to this forum.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Boatnuts, don't be sorry, this kind a thing happens from time to time and your question is what these forums are all about so ask away anytime and don't worry about what has happened to this thread..


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

This thread has been closed.


----------

